# Are we getting close?!?



## healinghoovesfarm (Mar 31, 2016)

Good morning! We bought a mare back in August and were told she would foal in September. After thinking we had been lied to enduring the roller coaster ride with my kids waiting for a baby, I think it is finally close. If I post some pictures will you help me with how close we are getting? This will be our first mini birth on our farm and I am a little nervous. Our kids are so excited I would hate for something to go wrong if I could prevent it


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Mar 31, 2016)

This morning pic

This morning pic


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh yes please do post photos! Diane and the members here will be happy to help you with all your questions. Welcome to our forums.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 31, 2016)

Please take a picture broadside at mares level and from behind at mares level. Also a picture of her privates. Lets the more experienced people gage her better. From her bag, she looks very close. The other pictures will help with other signs to look for. I would be keeping a very close eye on her, especially nights. There are tags at the top of this forum that will help you with the birthing. and what you need to look for.

I would definitely read over those because miniatures can sometimes have difficulties.

Welcome!


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Mar 31, 2016)

Unfortunately, having trouble posting pics. Today, she has been leaning forward a lot and stretching out her back legs. I am assuming she is working on getting the baby into place?


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Mar 31, 2016)

Finally got them......how are we looking?


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 31, 2016)

Udder is looking great, but can you take pics like this? Try to have camera at mares level. Angle helps determine better. I am no expert but from what I've learned here, vulva will elongate more, get more puffy, and butt wil get more soft/relaxed.

Excited for you!! Who is she bred to?


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 31, 2016)

Also if you have trouble loading pics, Diane will be here soon and you can email them to her. Are you taking pics from a smart phone? if so, I use a collage maker (Free app) called Pic Stitch and never have a problem loading them.

And look at the other foaling threads below yours, lots of pictures and helpful information you can read until the experts get here.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 31, 2016)

Can't wait to see pics of baby when it gets here!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, what a lovely mare you have





You look to be definitely in the final stages. When did she start developing her udder ?

If you are able too , could you get a pic standing behind her and take it from down at her level, this will give us a chance to see how the foal is currently positioned.

In the meantime , whilst you become sleep deprived waiting for this little one to arrive, you can find some really good pinned threads at the top of this section of the forum.

Ask as many questions as you like , no question is seen to be silly here.

Wishing you the safest of arrivals


----------



##  (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh what a pretty little momma-to-be. Yes, please post more pictures, squatting down right at her level. It gives us a better perspective on her. And if you have ANY problems uploading pictures, just send them to me at : [email protected] and I'll be happy to upload them for you!!

Can't wait to see more!

Since she's growing an udder for you, which looks very nice -- by the way -- you will see more udder filling, the nipples filling and pointing straight down.

Please go to the top of our forum here, to a pinned thread about preparing for your baby. It has some great information on how to help your little momma should she need your assistance. Many mares do fine on their own, but we need to be prepared to help if it's necessary.

We're here to help in any way we can, and PLEASE feel free to ask ANY question(s) you may have. No question is "silly" -- all are important to get answers to, and that's what we love to do here. You will get answers with NO attitudes, just help. We are all friends here, and love learning from each other. Everyone has something to offer.

I'm so glad you joined us here! There are lots of wonderful "Aunties" here -- and a few very special "Uncles", too!!


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2016)

She elongating just perfectly





How is she within herself ? You will find that she will rub her behind on just about anything and everything. The closer she gets the more you will notice that she is uncomfortable, with less room for the foal to move around.

Are you seeing plenty of movement from the foal? you will notice this more around feed time and may even feel a little kick or two .

Do you know if she has had a foal before ?

Ryan


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes. She has had a couple foals on her own. We have seen a few kicks while she is eating her grain. She rubs her butt on the fence all of the time. She has seemed very uncomfortable- she has been laying down, being grumpy, and not being her friendly self. She started developing her udder about 2- 2 1/2 weeks ago.

Thanks, Healing Hooves Farm


----------



##  (Mar 31, 2016)

Udders can take 4-6 weeks to develop. Most of my mares took no longer than 4 weeks from the start of udder development, to delivery. So, it sounds like there won't be a long wait, if her udder is moving ahead. She looks like she's "dropping" and baby is moving into better position. You will see baby move a bit "forward-of-center" when you look at her side views, and as baby lines up for delivery (matching baby's spine to momma's spine) she will start to look a bit more "slab-sided" and sometimes these little ones look like they're not even pregnant if you view from the rear.

With baby poking out the sides, realize that momma can move that baby into position with a few good rolls. So, watch for her rolling as she moves this little one into position. She's a pretty girl!! Can't wait to see what she's hiding in there for you.

So, who's the daddy?

She doesn't look like she has long to go. Get out the toothpicks, because you want to be watching her carefully now. Mares don't always like to make our job easy -- they like to be tricky! Many a mare has foaled while an owner went for a cup of coffee, or a bathroom break! LOL But it's important you keep a close eye on her, as you just can't be sure whether the little momma will need your help or not. So, we like to be very careful and lose a little sleep to ensure baby comes to the ground safely and healthy.

Very excited for you.....and us!!


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks for the great advise everyone. My hubby and I, and even kids, have been watching videos and reading your posts to try and learn all we can. The whole reason we bought this mare was for my kids to get to have his experience. We have other horses, a pony and another mini on our farm as well. Our other mini is a therapy mini that we take to local nursing homes and hospitals and are in high hopes of training this new little one to do the same! Unfortunately, we do not know a lot about our mommy or the dad. So, the foal will be a total surprise!

When you say close......what does that mean exactly. Days/weeks? I know it is impossible to know for sure, but what do you think. We sleep inside with our baby video monitor looking at her in the barn We have 5 kids and 2 of them being babies so we are up a lot at night anyways. Last couple of nights, the older kids have been waking up coming to sleep by the monitor to keep an eye on her as well What a great family adventure we are enduring!


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 1, 2016)

Here is our pretty little therapy Lilly. Here she is in her winter coat at on of our winter visits. We dress her up in build a bear shoes, which is always a favorite with the ladies! I am so proud of my daughter who thought if this service project on her own with her love for horses. I couldn't be more proud of her and the love she shares of her horses with others! Praying this new little one will be a good addition to our healing hooves farm!


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 1, 2016)

Today's progression.


----------



## Ellesan (Apr 1, 2016)

Wow, looking like she will deliver soon!! ??


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 1, 2016)

Does soon mean days or weeks?


----------



## Kim P (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh she is big. Pretty girl. Reminds me of my Patty. Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 1, 2016)

I'd say days, but mares move at their own pace. She could just drive you crazier and hold out for a week or two.


----------



##  (Apr 1, 2016)

She looks like baby is pretty close to being in great position with baby almost forward-of-center, and a nice "V" going. And that udder looks really good -- just a wee bit of nipple filling. She should elongate a bit more, but she can do that very quickly.

I'm thinking within a week - 10 days, but she looks like if she decides it time -- she can go very safely!

Keep us posted, and we're all praying for an uneventful delivery of a healthy little one! Come on little momma -- we're all waiting anxiously to see what you've been cooking!

I won't be surprised to read an announcement any time she thinks it's "time" !!


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 2, 2016)

I hope she doesn't come tonight as here in Ohio, we have a snow/hail/wind/rain storm


----------



##  (Apr 2, 2016)

I think she'll elongate a bit more, but that can change very quickly, so keep watching her. She looks great!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 3, 2016)

So, any news during the storm?


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 3, 2016)

Nothing yet! She is wearing us out!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 3, 2016)

I know how you're feeling! Good job on keeping a close eye on her, she will have the baby when she's ready (or so I've been told many times on here  )


----------



##  (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes, they can be a bit maddening, but so important to watch to be there if she needs some help. We ALL know what you're going through! Hang in there!!


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 3, 2016)

Here is our progression for today!


----------



##  (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, I like what I'm seeing! Nice "V" going, baby looks lined us, and udder moving ahead. I'd be watching her so carefully now, because udder may not fill until delivery, but all the other things are looking good.

Can you pull her tail to the side and show us how she's elongating, please? She should be "relaxing" and making a nice way for baby to exit!


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 3, 2016)

Unfortunately, she is not letting me touch her rear. She is really grumpy today.


----------



##  (Apr 3, 2016)

No problem, maybe her attitude will change more favorable as she nears delivery. Some mares become really "clingy" just before delivery. But if you get a peek, just look for looseness and length in her elongation. Think of it as needing to have enough "looseness and length" to let this little one pit!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 3, 2016)

Looking great , nice and "V"d now


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 4, 2016)

Still waiting anxiously. I feel that we have prepared ourselves the best we can for the birth of our new little one, but I have not looked ahead for care for the baby once born. I looked quickly.......are there any good forums on here for care of baby once born? Anything special or different I need to do to care for the little one? I have heard that physical touch is necessary daily to get them use to human contact......anything else?


----------



## Mona (Apr 4, 2016)

healinghoovesfarm said:


> are there any good forums on here for care of baby once born?


Yes, please post all of your questions about your new foal on the main Miniature Horse Forum.



There are many, MANY people with experience that can share stories and offer helpful and useful tips and information regarding raising your new foals into healthy, well-adjusted members of the herd and your family.


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2016)

So how is she doing today? Any updates?


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 5, 2016)

Still waiting.....really thought the baby would be here by now. Poor Bluebell looks miserable! Momma is due for a worming, should I do it now? Use like a safe guard or wait till after? I have read do it right after birth but the lady at our animal health store said u don't want to do anything after birth to change the taste of the milk.


----------



##  (Apr 5, 2016)

I'd wait since she's so close to delivery, and you want to worm her within 24 hours of delivery, as it can help with foals scours during the time momma goes into her foal heat. Many people find the immediate worming very helpful in keeping baby from getting such severe diarrhea during momma's first heat cycle and it is safe for baby, so no worries.

The waiting is the hardest part of this, but keep a good eye on her, as you want to be there to help her if you're needed. As soon as the little one arrives, you'll forget how tired the waiting has been. Hang in there, she's coming along just fine.


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 6, 2016)

Starting to get worried....still no foal. Bluebell is eating like there is no tomorrow. I am starting to think I just have a fat mare with big boobs. Lol!


----------



##  (Apr 6, 2016)

Can you post a couple of new pictures?

They make us wait, and I think they just spend their time laughing at us -- while they hold out until they just can't any longs.

The nice thing is, we know they can't hold that baby inside forever! In the end.....WE WIN!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 6, 2016)

She look(ed) pretty good in the side/udder view. I'm thinking the foal isn't too far off, though I have had a hard time predicting my own, so...

Like mine, she'll foal when she's ready... No, guess I'm not all that fun, right now...

Here was our mare when I said she'd foal w/i 24/48 hours... We didn't have her background history w/ # days carried or what her body/udder looked like at the time of foaling and we didn't have breeding dates for her either.

















and our Christmas late delivery the next morning!






I do have the history on another mare - so if I know her 1st and last breeding dates, I can have a pretty accurate tell of when she's going to foal... Still maddening, though!


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 6, 2016)

These are images from tonight.


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 6, 2016)

She is looking wonderful, I can see that baby has moved forward slightly. Her milk bar is looking great too.

Its just a waiting game now , i know thats the last thing you want to hear but it will be totally worth it when baby is safely on the ground.

If this was me , Id be sleeping in the barn tonight , keep a close eye on her I dont think it will be much longer now


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2016)

Keep her under close eye. She's really looking so close, and we know it's tiring, but it is so worth it to be most careful in these last days! Gotta be there if she needs you!

Keep us posted! Praying for an uneventful delivery of a healthy little one!!


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 7, 2016)

It looks like she is changing yet again, it looks like by her tail is pointed.

Thanks, Jamie


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 7, 2016)

Come on Mama, come on baby!!

It's time, we want to see what's hiding.

Cheering section - can't find the smiley/emoji/emoticon that I want!!
















:impatient:












:impatient:


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2016)

She sounds like things are really in gear! Come on little momma !! Now, don't take your eyes off of her!


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 10, 2016)

Days are starting to feel like years! Still no baby!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 11, 2016)

They must be some AMAZING final touches that she is putting on this baby for you


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 12, 2016)

We are getting anxious! We are beyond ready and starting to really wonder what she is working on in there!


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 12, 2016)

Here's this morning pictures?


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 12, 2016)

Is this waxing on her utter?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 12, 2016)

Could be. Hard to know. I don't get too worried about wax - it is not reliable. If she was dropping milk I would be more worried!


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 12, 2016)

Okay!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 12, 2016)

I check every day to see if your mare has had her foal yet. Fingers crossed she'll have it soon, I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2016)

She is looking very good. Don't be anxious, it will arrive "just on time" -- unfortunately....it's "HER" time !! LOL

Looks like baby is lining up, and she's dropping just beautifully. So it won't be much longer -- but keep a close eye on her because things can change so suddenly, and you want to be there for her should she need some assistance!!

Looking great!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 12, 2016)

She is looking great , I agree its not going to be too much longer now





Wishing you the safest of arrivals , very excited to see what she has been preparing for you


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 13, 2016)

She has been yawning all morning. I think I remember reading once that this means we r getting close?!? True?


----------



## Mona (Apr 13, 2016)

Can be...or not! LOL! I swear they read the book of foaling and show us all the signs just to get us going. They may look like they're yawning, but I bet they are actually laughing at us!


----------



## Suebe (Apr 17, 2016)

Mona said:


> Can be...or not! LOL! I swear they read the book of foaling and show us all the signs just to get us going. They may look like they're yawning, but I bet they are actually laughing at us!


So true!!! Lol! It's exhausting too! All that watching, waiting 24/7 takes a toll after a while.


----------



## Mona (Apr 17, 2016)

Suebe said:


> So true!!! Lol! It's exhausting too! All that watching, waiting 24/7 takes a toll after a while.


That's for sure!!


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 18, 2016)

We have wax people!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 18, 2016)

Sounding very exciting





Can you post some pics if possible ?

best wishes for a safe foaling


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2016)

YEAH!!! Anxiously awaiting some great news!! Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery of a healthy little one!!!

Come on little momma!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 19, 2016)

OOOOOO - safe foaling!!


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 19, 2016)

Sadly... we did everything we could but lost our little black colt tonight. Poor Blue Belle pushed and pushed and pushed. They were in a hip lock and it took an hour and a half to get him out. The vet came and said Blue Belle is doing good.there were 4 adults pulling and helping.

Talk about EXHAUSTING!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm sooo sorry!!!

Healing vibes coming your way - for you, your mare, your friends/family...


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh I'm devestated for you



I'm so sorry. Hope blue belle is ok.


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 19, 2016)

Praying for a miracle.......how much time do I have if I can find an orphaned foal?


----------



## chandab (Apr 19, 2016)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 19, 2016)

The vet said the foal was bigger that usual and just got stuck. It wasn't anything to do with the position, he was just to big for Blue Belle. He was 35-40 lbs. Blue Belle is doing fine, she is having trouble walking on her back legs.


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 19, 2016)

So so sorry for your loss. I'll be keeping Blue Belle in my thoughts!


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but so happy that Blue Belle has survived her ordeal. Please keep us posted on her condition, and we pray for her speedy return to good health.

I'm sure the pressure of that little one was hard on the nerves in her rear. Check with your vet, but usually that will work itself out in a few days, and she should start improving.

KUDOS for you being there to help her, and getting her the extra assistance she needed. GOOD JOB YOU!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 19, 2016)

So sorry for your loss, Hope blue belle is doing recovering well.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It is always devastating to wait so long and have something like this happen. I hope your Blue Belle will recover and be fine.


----------



## madmax (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm so sorry you had a sad outcome with Belle losing her colt that way, it is never easy on all, humans and horse.. Hope she will regain strength in her legs soon.


----------

